# Forum Quote Notifier



## kr8os71 (Jun 8, 2011)

what happened to the forum quote notifier (http://rootzwiki.com/topic/1360-forum-quote-notifier/page__hl__%20forum%20%20notifier)?


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

It's built-in to the new site.

Go to 
My Settings > Notification Options

There you can tailor it to notify you for just about anything including quotes.


----------



## kr8os71 (Jun 8, 2011)

thanks for the info, need to keep up with all the changes...


----------

